# some hunting pictures



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

http://ohfishing.com


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Just checked out the site ... man you got a bunch of pics.lol


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

36 GALLERYS BUBBA with 25 pictures per page... + yours if you care to send them


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

i have a few pics of north carolinas grand father mountian i`ll have to find them first then i`ll send a few along to ya. if you have never been there i highly recomend it. we lived there for about a year and a half and hated to leave.i honestly believe that is some of the prettiest country i have ever seen.and the sippin whiskey ain`t bad either.lol


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Bubba would love to see some pictures, also would be glad to post them. [email protected]


----------

